# Joey's Scrog Lollipopping Technique



## joey.bagadonuts (Oct 24, 2016)

I decided to make this thread to share what I've learned and what I've experienced in regards to lollipopping a Scrog setup.

The basic idea behind lollipopping is to focus the plants energy on the larger/top bud sites by removing the smaller insignificant growth below your canopy. (Creating a plant that looks like a lollipop)

It also helps increase air flow, minimize bugs/rot, and help with overcrowding of the leaves.

There are many different techniques and opinions out there but this is what I've found to be successful and what makes most logical sense.

When to start trimming/lollipopping?

In order to minimize the stress to our plant, we want to make lollipopping a gradual process. In this guide, I start as early as 4-5 weeks from seed and I finish about 2 weeks into flowering.



Step 1 (4-5 weeks from seed)
*Remove any bottom fan leaves that are dying or yellowing. This may only be 2-3 leaves! Don't over do it this early. *

Up till now you may have topped or done some LST. Hopefully your plant is growing nicely above your screen and is ready for your first very small trim.

On the picture below I removed just the 2 fan leaves that were dying.




Step 2 (6-7 weeks from seed)
*Remove new growth and fan leaves that you know will never make it above the screen & are not getting any light. *

At this point, the base of your plant should be getting thicker, stronger, and more "wood like."

Your Scrog screen should be starting to fill up and there should be a decent amount of growth that is not getting any light. Your canopy may look something like this:



Below your canopy should be getting thick and ready for some trimming. (See pic below)


Don't over do it! There may be some growth that is not above the canopy right now, however, IF IT'S CLOSE, LEAVE IT! Most of those little guys will stretch above the screen during the first few weeks of flowering.

After the trim your plant should look something like this:


Notice how I've left a lot of fan leaves that are below the screen. This is because they are still receiving light, helping the colas to make food and grow bigger.



Step 3 (1-2 weeks into flowering)
*After your plant has stretched well above the screen, remove any remaining growth below the screen that is not receiving sunlight. 
*
Finally, your plant has finished its upward growth and it's starting to form it's pre-flowers. Your screen should be filled and your colas should be a few inches above your screen. (See pic below)



Since you are done tucking, this is basically the final resting place for your colas/buds. Anything that didn't make it through the screen and is not receiving light is good to go. If not removed, they will just form very fluffy popcorn buds which compete directly with your main colas for energy.

By removing this growth, you are training your plant to focus all its energy toward the top main colas, therefore increasing your overall yield.

Below is what your plant might look like when done lollipopping/trimming:
 


Joeys Reminders

1. You can always remove more, you can't add leaves back on. Less is more!
2. Start from the bottom up. This is the way the plant would naturally shed leaves.
3. Don't do too much at once. Stress=slow growth=less yield.
4. Be sure to check your previously trimmed areas througout the rest of the grow and remove any new growth. 


And that's all folks!


----------



## moondance (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice tutorial thank for putting it together, good Work!
Moondance


----------



## Fag paper (Jan 29, 2017)

thanks this will come in handy


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Jan 29, 2017)

Did not know it had a name.
Did I do it right?


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Jan 31, 2017)

When i was first researching how to grow in a small space, removing all that lower stuff was just part of the scrog tutorial. It has worked out well for me so far and highly recommend it.
Kudos to Joey for taking the time to show folks how.
Cheers!


----------



## BudgetGrows (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## BudgetGrows (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## HarveyHarvester (Feb 4, 2017)

That is awesome.
I was planning to try to FIM the one I have in early veg now.
Is that what you did there?


----------



## BudgetGrows (Feb 4, 2017)

Thats actually a reveggaef plant after harvest. Only training done was tucking her under the screen. All the shoots and branches are caused by the revegging.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Feb 4, 2017)

Heres her topside..

 

You can see the effect the scrog does to the yeild here. Now all the small shoots are at the same heighth as the main ones and will get full light. Like Joey said dont over do it and not all at once. Great post Joey !


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Feb 4, 2017)

So you can harvest, re-veg and re-harvest the same plant!?
I did not know that.
How long does that take from harvest to be ready to flip it again?
Does the second yield suffer from doing this? Looks like it would be better than the first unless the plant don't like that.
I have been running the same strain back-to-back starting from seed as soon as one goes 12/12.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Feb 4, 2017)

This girl was strong and reverted back to veg in two weeks and then vegged for another 3-4 weeks. Ive seen no difference in quality from a second harvest.


----------



## Mr K! (Jun 6, 2019)

Yes, I took a top off of one of my finished White Widows, decided to try and see if I could reveg it, It reveged rather quickly. I use Aeroponics cloning. And once I swapped that revegged clone over to my RDWC it was ready to flip in 2 weeks, and then into flower. If you can do this with a Sea of Green, that would be incredibly fast yields.


----------

